# Where can I buy a Mathews Bow?



## SneekEE (Jul 20, 2010)

Buddy of mine called today, he wants to buy a Mathews bow, like this weekend. He said Shulers is closed down now and he doesnt know where to go to buy a Mathews. He lives in the Toccoa Ga area. Anyone know where to go to buy a Mathews, maby in Atlanta or Gainsville?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

If he was in South Georgia, Solo Archery in Valdosta or Albany are the top dealers. Afraid you'll have to hit the find a retailer search for the north part of the state:
http://mathewsinc.com/mathews-retailer-locator.asp


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2010)

Archery Traditions is a Mathews dealer I believe.
Athens


----------



## stikslinger (Jul 20, 2010)

yes archery traditions, but i would personally shop around b/c their prices are a bit much for me. Just my 2cent.


----------



## JD (Jul 20, 2010)

Dale from Shulers has a shop now called the Fox's Den in gainesville. It is near Scholskys Deli he is probably selling them.


----------



## SneekEE (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## cole9174 (Jul 20, 2010)

Dont know if your buddy wants to drive to Canton but there is a shop called Mitch's (770 479 7004) he has a ton of Matthews to choose from....  

115 Longview Dr.
Canton, GA 30115

Also you might want to tell him to make a drive down to Macon this weekend, with that big hunting expo going on he might find a heck of a deal there, but that is the chance he's gonna have to take....


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 20, 2010)

cole9174 said:


> Dont know if your buddy wants to drive to Canton but there is a shop called Mitch's (770 479 7004) he has a ton of Matthews to choose from....
> 
> 115 Longview Dr.
> Canton, GA 30115
> ...


Yep far as I know Mitch is the only one around at this time selling them..Dale dont have them at the foxhole..


----------



## godawgz7 (Jul 20, 2010)

*bow*

buck-n-bass is in buford they have an awesome selection. yes archery traditions is a little pricy on there bows and they dont carry a whole lot of accessories. definitly check out buck-n-bass i just bought a z7 from them a few days ago and love it.


----------



## tescobedo (Jul 20, 2010)

Check out Archery Barn in Franklin, NC. 

http://www.archerybarnllc.com

Steve and Janice are some of the finest people you'll ever meet. They have great prices and plenty of targets (indoor, outdoor, and 3D) to shoot before you leave.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 20, 2010)

My advice is to shop around a little and find a dealer with last years, or the year prior model Mathews.  Some will mark the price down considerably.  The bow is still new and comes with the same factory warranty as this years model.  You can easily save $200-$300 this way.  If you can't find one up there send me a message and I'll find you one here in Tallahassee.


----------



## cpark (Jul 20, 2010)

Reeves hardware in Clayton carries them and last time I was up there they had pretty good prices to and a good selection.


----------



## JW2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Timberghost i Cumming has Hoyt! j/k


----------



## bassfishga (Jul 21, 2010)

Southern Outdoor Sportsman on Hwy 19/41 just north of Griffin is a Mathews dealer. 678-967-2055 If the dont have the Mathews you want they can in a few days. We were just in there Saturday card says open Sunday too. Call ahead to see if they have the one you want in the shop.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jul 21, 2010)

Segars Sports in Sandersville has a good selection of Mathews bows and are the cheapest I've seen.


----------



## Woodman@work (Jul 21, 2010)

Bought my Z7 from Reeves in Clayton at a pretty good price. Ask for Scott, he'll provide better customer service than the other guy.


----------



## Bow Buddha (Jul 21, 2010)

I was at Treetop Archery in Carrollton the other day, and they had some 09 reezens, and hyperlites for sale at cost. Big selection of accessories as well.


----------



## albaraptor (Jul 21, 2010)

Archery Traditions has them for $799 bare bow.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 21, 2010)

Mitch's................Canton Ga.


----------



## stuffer (Jul 21, 2010)

chech with steve at archerybarn in franklin nc  on 441 1-828-524-0625


----------



## j_hughes113 (Jul 21, 2010)

godawgz7 said:


> buck-n-bass is in buford they have an awesome selection. yes archery traditions is a little pricy on there bows and they dont carry a whole lot of accessories. definitly check out buck-n-bass i just bought a z7 from them a few days ago and love it.



Call bass-n-bucks and talk to Earl. He'll not only give ya the best deal around he'll make ya stomach hurt from laughing so much.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Jul 22, 2010)

hogseds in warne n.c. new z7 $729 bare bow they have bowtechs also i got the z7 quiter tha  the destroyer but the destroyer shot very fast


----------



## nickf11 (Jul 23, 2010)

Bought mine on Ebay. LOL. Brand new 29.5" and left handed, exactly what I was looking for. Check out the web!


----------



## 3dstory (Jul 23, 2010)

Just got back home from Gables in Douglasville they had all the mathews. But one caught my eye. Dxt fully rigged out 650 and there all the 09's had the prices cut. 
Check them out they are 1.5 miles off exit 37 of highway 20.

770 942 5397


----------



## watermedic (Jul 23, 2010)

Check out the new shop in Culpepper's in Thomson. They have a good selection.


----------



## steve melton (Jul 23, 2010)

athens and milledgevilles baynes army store has the z7 in stock. i think athens dealer is archery traditions.


----------



## bowhunting (Jul 23, 2010)

Lamars in Rockmart ga!!!! can't beat there price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

